# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  La coupe du monde de football 2022 au Qatar se jouera .. .. .. .. en hiver

## clairetj

Une information circule sur les radios, sites web de quotidiens sportifs et certainement  la tl (mais je ne l'ai pas encore allum). Il a t annonc que la coupe du monde 2022 qui se droulera au Qatar se jouera non pas en t comme il est de coutume mais en hiver. 

Le dcalage de la date de la coupe du monde en hiver est pour que les joueurs puissent jouer dans les meilleurs conditions possibles (25C en moyenne en hiver contre 45C en t).
LA coupe du monde pourrait donc se jouer entre le 16 novembre et le 16 janvier (on ne sait pas encore si ce sera 2021-2022 ou 2022-2023 et la plage de dates est assez large).

Mais; si effectivement, ces dates sont retenues pour la coupe du monde, cela va poser de multiples problmes pour les pays avec leurs calendriers nationaux, et les championnats internationaux (champions league, europa league, etc ...) et donc plus snaris peuvent tre imagin:

-Les calendriers restent les mmes, et comme au rugby, certaines quipes seront priv de leurs joueurs stars (et international) et donc on peut imaginer de grands bouleversements dans les classement/qualification aux phases finales d'un championnats.
-On met une trve durant la priode la coupe du monde mais on garde le mme nombre de journe dans les championnats, donc il va falloir trouver un moyen de rattraper les matchs (plus de match dans la semaine, moins de "vacances d't", etc ...
-On met une trve durant la priode la coupe du monde et on raccourci le championnat...

On peut imaginer plein de choses !!!


Donc, qu'en pensez-vous ???

----------


## Nhaps

Parce que rien n'a t tudi avant ?
Ils ne savent toujours pas comment procder ?

Ca montre vraiment bien que c'est vraiment un sport pour la tune, le quatar envahit le monde du football, et la FIFA ne peut pas refuser.

Srieusement je crache sur ce sport, ou l'argent devance l'esprit sportif.

----------


## illight

Cela avantagerait les pays africains s'ils le font en t au Qatar  ::mrgreen:: 

De toute faon, si les footeux sont pas contents, ils feront grve  ::aie::

----------


## lper

@Nhaps, dcidment, pas de chance, c'est le Qatar... :;):

----------


## fregolo52

> Cela avantagerait les pays africains s'ils le font en t au Qatar


Je vois pas trop le rapport. En gnral, en Afrique ( part dans le Sahara) il ne fait pas 50.

Sinon, pour le sujet, tous les joueurs qui ont jou l-bas savent que c'est impossible de jouer en t, donc la FIFA le sait aussi.

JO ou foot, tout est command par le fric, il suffit de voir ce qui se passe pour Sotchi.

----------


## clairetj

Du coup question (histoire de faire un peu de dbat): Fallait-il donner une coupe du monde de football a un pays d'Asie (proche-oriental) ou a un pays d'Afrique ? Et si oui, quel pays serait en mesure d'accueillir une coupe du monde (hormis le Qatar bien sur) ???

----------


## fregolo52

> Du coup question (histoire de faire un peu de dbat): Fallait-il donner une coupe du monde de football a un pays d'Asie (proche-oriental) ou a un pays d'Afrique ? Et si oui, quel pays serait en mesure d'accueillir une coupe du monde (hormis le Qatar bien sur) ???


La Turquie ?  :;): 

Pour l'Afrique, je dirais 2 pays limitrophes peuvent organiser une coupe du monde : Cte d'Ivoire + Ghana, par ex ?
On a bien eu la Core + Japon. Pourquoi pas 2 pays en Afrique.

----------


## Nhaps

Que pensez vous aussi du tirage au sort pour la coupe du monde au brsil ?
Triche ou pas triche ?

----------


## clairetj

> Que pensez vous aussi du tirage au sort pour la coupe du monde au brsil ?
> Triche ou pas triche ?


Perso, je dit magouilles

----------


## illight

Ah bon il y a une polmique sur le tirage au sort ?

----------


## clairetj

Breaking news:

Le vice-prsident de la FIFA, Jim Boyce, dment le fait que la dcision a t prise comme quoi la coupe du monde 2022 au Qatar se jouera en hiver. Des discussions doivent se drouler entre ces jours-ci et la coupe du monde au Brsil pour une annonce officielle en dcembre 2014


Pour information, la personne qui a annonc que la dcision de jouer la coupe du monde 2022 en hiver est le scrtaire gnral de a la FIFA, Jrome Valcke.

----------


## Bovino

> Ah bon il y a une polmique sur le tirage au sort ?


Il y avait surtout eu un gros hoax...

Le lendemain du tirage, un site a prtendu que c'tait truqu et qu'ils avaient twitt le tirage intgral la veille, tweets  l'appui.
En fait, il s'est avr qu'ils avaient twitt tous les tirages possibles quelques temps avant puis au moment du tirage, retwitt ceux correspondant au tirage rel : du coup, ces derniers taient visibles alors que les autres ne l'taient plus !

----------


## lper

> puis au moment du tirage, retwitt ceux correspondant au tirage rel


Ils avaient pas plutt retir tout ceux qui ne correspondaient pas au tirage rel ?

----------


## Bovino

Possible... j'avoue ne pas me souvenir exactement des dtails (ni des sources d'ailleurs).

----------


## Nhaps

Ils peuvent avoir tweet tous les choix possibles.
Mais quand mme le mec cachait les boules, ils a eu le temps de faire toutes les manips au monde derrire son comptoir...

----------


## clairetj

> Ils peuvent avoir tweet tous les choix possibles.
> Mais quand mme le mec cachait les boules, ils a eu le temps de faire toutes les manips au monde derrire son comptoir...


Toi, tu as vu la vido ou d'un ct le mec cachait le droulage du papier une fois la boule ouverte (les papier du mec concernaient les pays tir au sort) alors que la nana a ct de lui ouvrait et droul ces papiers bien  la vue de tous (elle, elle s'occupait de la place de la nation tir au sort dans la poule)

----------


## Nhaps

> Toi, tu as vu la vido ou d'un ct le mec cachait le droulage du papier une fois la boule ouverte (les papier du mec concernaient les pays tir au sort) alors que la nana a ct de lui ouvrait et droul ces papiers bien  la vue de tous (elle, elle s'occupait de la place de la nation tir au sort dans la poule)


Ouais et ca m'a bien fait marr ^^

----------


## clairetj

> Ouais et ca m'a bien fait marr ^^


C'est sur qu'aprs avoir vu cette vido, et  moins d'tre un pro-FIFA non-croyant  la thorie du complot, tu peux te poser des questions (sans pour autant dire "ba voil, c'est la preuve irrfutable, vous tes tous des escrocs")

----------


## Bovino

> Le lendemain du tirage, un site a prtendu que c'tait truqu et qu'ils avaient twitt le tirage intgral la veille, tweets  l'appui.


Ae, j'ai peur d'un gros fail de ma part...  ::oops:: 

En recherchant un peu o j'avais vu a, il semble qu'en fait, c'tait pour le tirage au sort de la ligue des champions...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## clairetj

> En recherchant un peu o j'avais vu a, il semble qu'en fait, c'tait pour le tirage au sort de la ligue des champions...


Ligue des champions et coupe du monde c'est pas la mme chose ???  ::lol::  Non je lol, quoique dans les deux champions, on retrouve quasiment les mmes joueurs et les mmes stars du ballon rond, avec aussi son lots d'inconnus

----------


## Bibicmoi

Moi j'en dis que dans le dossier de candidature du Qatar, il y aurait d y avoir des explications sur comment ils prvoyaient de faire jouer les matchs : pelouses climatises, masseuses  gants frigorifiques, pause toutes les 10 minutes pour manger une glace... Et si ces propositions n'taient pas ralistes, alors ne pas voter pour eux. C'est quand mme  a que sert un dossier de candidature, non?

Sauf que voil, y a que le pognon qui compte. Toutes les grandes instances n'arrtent pas de nous faire pleurer en nous disant que le foot ne doit pas tre rgi par l'argent (Platini avec son fair play financier, Thiriez et consort), mais au final, quand il faut faire un choix, ils ne font pas le choix qui permettrait au foot d'en sortir gagnant, mais ils font le choix du pognon. Y a qu' voir comment a se passe pour l'attribution des droits tl : on fait croire qu'il y a une commission, qui tudie des dossiers srieux, mais au final, c'est uniquement l'enveloppe finale qui compte. Ils sont pas capables de faire des missions correctes? Pas grave, c'est eux qui payent le plus. Leur commentateurs sont des brelles? Pas grave, y a plein de 0 sur le chque.

C'est hypocrisie et compagnie, comme de partout, et c'est bien dommage. Ils pourraient au moins assumer qu'ils font a pour le pognon et pas dans l'intrt du sport.

----------


## Razorflak

> Moi j'en dis que dans le dossier de candidature du Qatar, il y aurait d y avoir des explications sur comment ils prvoyaient de faire jouer les matchs : pelouses climatises, masseuses  gants frigorifiques, pause toutes les 10 minutes pour manger une glace... Et si ces propositions n'taient pas ralistes, alors ne pas voter pour eux. C'est quand mme  a que sert un dossier de candidature, non?


Mais tout a  t vu. Je ne comprend pas cette polmique. C'est juste un membre de la fifa qui  lch l'ide. Mais les qatari on pens  ce problme de temprature. Il est prvu que tous les stades soit climatis, il y a dailleurs une polmique sur limpacte environnemental.

http://www.zegreenweb.com/sinformer/...ement-ko,19070

----------


## fregolo52

> Mais tout a  t vu. Je ne comprend pas cette polmique. C'est juste un membre de la fifa qui  lch l'ide. Mais les qatari on pens  ce problme de temprature. Il est prvu que tous les stades soit climatis, il y a dailleurs une polmique sur limpacte environnemental.
> 
> http://www.zegreenweb.com/sinformer/...ement-ko,19070


j'ai aussi entendu parler d'norme ailes "volantes" en stationnaire qui ferait un peu office de nuage pour cacher le stade du soleil et qu'il ne chauffe pas trop.

Il y a de jolis dfis technologiques de lancs avec cette CdM.  ::):

----------

